# Rolling near Krakow



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello, fellow mountain bikers. My hubs and I are planning to see some new (to us) places this summer, including Krakow. 

Does anyone have a recommendation for a mountain bike touring company in the general area to help us rent bikes and take a couple of rides? We are beginner-moderate type riders; we love experiencing the outdoors on two wheels.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rideczech (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi There PixieChik!

We could help you out I'm sure! We are about 2 hours from Krakow just over the border in CZ.... Mountain bike holidays in Beskydy part of Carpathians - RideCzech


----------



## amun (Jan 29, 2008)

rideczech said:


> Hi There PixieChik!
> 
> We could help you out I'm sure! We are about 2 hours from Krakow just over the border in CZ.... Mountain bike holidays in Beskydy part of Carpathians - RideCzech


Hi

In boarder of Kraków city we have Wolski forest (las Wolski) very good place to ride. 
Some video on youtube:https://www.youtube.com/results?hl=...1920&bih=1036&um=1&ie=UTF-8&gl=PL&sa=N&tab=w1

If you go from Kraków to south moutains starts and of course loots of oportunity to ride. The neerest is Beskid Wyspowy ( Szczebel, Ćwilin, Luboń Wielki, Mogielica) next very good with nice landscape are Gorce.

Some My trip https://picasaweb.google.com/112995870409096219692
and video https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=UUm5CQ3iDNf_XuVLr2uq71rw

good polish maps http://www.compass.krakow.pl/

if you need help ask


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

Excellent! Just the information I need.

Thank you both.


----------



## luke79 (Mar 9, 2013)

Not sure how far from Krakow you want to go, but my wife and I spent some time in Kroscienko and it's vicinity. It was awesome. From Krakow it's probably 2-3 hour bus ride, but once you're there it's amazing.


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

PixieChik said:


> Hello, fellow mountain bikers. My hubs and I are planning to see some new (to us) places this summer, including Krakow.
> 
> Does anyone have a recommendation for a mountain bike touring company in the general area to help us rent bikes and take a couple of rides? We are beginner-moderate type riders; we love experiencing the outdoors on two wheels.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I have found only two for you: 
1. Wyprawy rowerowe - Biuro Podró?y BIKEPROTOUR.PL
2. www.CYKLOTRAMP.com - organizator wypraw rowerowych
Unfortunatelly both in Polish only. If You want I cant help in contact.
Regards


----------



## amun (Jan 29, 2008)

I can contact. What you want to know ?


----------



## maximoff (May 22, 2013)

While staying in Cracow, definately you must visit Szczyrk and Bielsko-biała (100 km from Cracow). You can rent bikes at the place. There are a lot of hills and paths here.


----------

